# Iphone Auto Answer with Headphones



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I was wondering is there a way to have the iPhone auto answer when you have the headphones on?

It's a pain when the phone rings and you have slide the bar to answer it, especially when its in your coat pocket.

Thanks


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

If you have the Apple headset with the integrated mic (the original that comes with the iPhone), you can just press the said mic once to answer an incoming call. Same to terminate a call.

Also, when listening to iTunes, one press pauses the song, one more resumes it; two pushes moves you to the next song, three moves you back one song. Works even when using other apps than iTunes.

Great functionality! :clap:


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

yeah I have that headphone....I didnt' know that!

I knew there had to be a way!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

bmovie said:


> yeah I have that headphone....I didnt' know that!
> 
> I knew there had to be a way!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I actually gave the Apple headset to a friend, because they are not the best. Then I discovered that it came with a mic! I had to ask back for the headset


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

For phone calls they will do, now that I know about the mic feature...this is good news, especially with the new Ontario cell phone ban in cars law.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Um ... I'm not an expert on this by ANY means, but ... I don't think you can use Apple's headphones whilst driving the car, even with laws that permit headsets. The law thinks "headphones" (both ears) are not "headsets" (one ear) and would assume you are listening to music when not on a call, which is definitely and absolutely not legal (to say nothing of highly dangerous).


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

You can use only one ear for receiving calls with the apple headphones if you like, it doesn't have to be stereo... just leave the other one dangling, tucked in your shirt pocket etc.


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

Does Apple make their own in-ear headphones with a mic that don't cost 100.00. I have been hearing rumors on boards about apple coming out with their own in-ear headphones with a mic. Is this at all true? I would like to be able to wear them while I'm running or working out and I prefer the in-ear headphones but again I don't want to spend 100.00.
Ted


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hunh?*



chas_m said:


> Um ... I'm not an expert on this by ANY means, but ... I don't think you can use Apple's headphones whilst driving the car, even with laws that permit headsets. The law thinks "headphones" (both ears) are not "headsets" (one ear) and would assume you are listening to music when not on a call, which is definitely and absolutely not legal (to say nothing of highly dangerous).



Since when is listen to music illegal? They would have to ban CD/radios in cars too. Not likely to happen.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JeanLuc said:


> Since when is listen to music illegal? They would have to ban CD/radios in cars too. Not likely to happen.


Nothing illegal about listening to music but you have missed the point.

When one "listens" using either ear plugs or headphones it cuts the surrounding sound off and creates a very real danger.

IE: you cannot hear a fire/police siren or an ambulance siren or a person scream if something you can't see happens like snagging a pedestrians coat on a rear bumper when making a right turn for example.

You CAN hear things like that over a radio, but not while wearing headphones or ear plug types phones, thus the danger chas_m refers to does exist by not being able to react to ambient noises.


----------

